# AC-50 Heat Concerns



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

Humans find metals hotter than 50C already unpleasant. Difference between feeling 70 and 120C is the sound of the tissue sizzling not your heat receptors. 

Make a factual temperature measurement. 120C is likely rated for the copper enamel, try to measure the copper wires if possible.

Using a fan to keep things cool is a good method to increase the MTBF (mean time between fire)


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

Didn't you get a Curtis gauge with your purchase of the motor? It reads out both motor and controller temperature. Mine has never gotten above around 65 C even in 100+ degree weather driving for 60+ miles at 55 - 60 mph over about half of it. The Curtis controller is much more of an issue.


----------



## kaPalmer23 (May 13, 2011)

Hmm, I don't think we ever got a gauge, unless you are talking about the tachometer with the check engine light. Maybe I should go find the manual for that thing.
You are right about the controller being a problem, one time I was driving up a steep hill at about 40 mph about 11 miles into the run, and I noticed I started drawing 500 amps when I should be drawing only 350. I pulled over and noticed how hot the controller was. After that, we made a nice coolant system similar to the liquid cooling systems in computers. 
Oh, and thanks for the input, Steven.


----------

